# Animation that blows your mind



## Cyanomega (Jul 26, 2015)

We've all had those moments. Those "oh shit! That looks amazing!" Moments when watching something animated. Be it Anime or cartoon, sometimes you just have to sit back and marvel at how something so impressive could come to pass. let's share a few of those moments.
Ive never seen the last unicorn before. A friend of mine recently lent it to me. The animation is stellar, but the opening blew me away! I've been to the cloisters many times(it's one of my favorite museums in NYC) and seen/studied "the hunt of the unicorn" firsthand countless times.
https://thinkmuseum.wordpress.com/tag/the-hunt-of-the-unicorn-tapestry-series/
the opening was so faithful to the tapestry and so damn impressive I was taken aback!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7BvQLuy8fsU
what I'm talking about starts around 2:38
its even more impressive when you consider this was done before all this cgi, computer program bs.
hope to see more posts on awesome, mind blowing animation!


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 26, 2015)

That reminds me so much of the intro from Bambi, which I love. I'm not sure if the last unicorn did it the same way, but how it was done for Bambi was they painted on glass and then removed each layer of glass so it looked like you were flying though the forest.

I personally am a huge fan of 2D animation which I hope will come back to popularity soon. I get really excited when the art is good and the movements are fluid, so my favorite art styles for animation would have to be the ones in 101 Dalmatians and The Aristocrats because you get the soft background with the really crisp figures moving though it. My girlfriend also showed me "Wolf Child" and I was blown away with the art and animation in that one to.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 26, 2015)

I fall victim to the art and animation style of Steven Universe every time...


----------



## Inkling (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm the biggest sucker for animation. When I watch animated shows or movies, sometimes I find myself paying more attention to the animation than to the actual story. :'I
I absolutely adore the style that the movies Secret of Kells and Song of the Sea (both made by the same people) are done in.

EDIT: ALSO Claymation. Dang, how did I forget that? Claymation is my fav! D: Tim Burton stuff, Coraline, Boxtrolls, I don't care. It's all eye candy.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 26, 2015)

@ princessParrot
Classic Disney at its best
@LegitWaterfall
Steven univers rocks! Pearl is the best gem!
@ Inkling 
awesome movies both!


----------



## Byron (Jul 26, 2015)

It's not hard to see how this was animated, and it's damned impressive.

It's a pretty cool cartoon too, animation aside.

[video=youtube;ms2klX-puUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms2klX-puUU[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 26, 2015)

Im going to see Avatar in cinema and 3D in a few days. I never did before but people keep telling me that this movie in 3D completly blew their mind. I cant wait for it


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 26, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Im going to see Avatar in cinema and 3D in a few days. I never did before but people keep telling me that this movie in 3D completly blew their mind. I cant wait for it


You won't be disappointed. That movie's graphics were freaking eyegasms.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2015)

Note: This contains nudity and some sexual content. The animation is amazing though...
https://vimeo.com/114099080

Skip to 1:30 however.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 26, 2015)

Ernest and celestine is a really beautiful movie. 

[video=youtube_share;PyU-mSUOnSs]http://youtu.be/PyU-mSUOnSs[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 27, 2015)

I loved the hand drawn animations from Vaillant Heart. They really looked like they were made with love


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Ernest and celestine is a really beautiful movie.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PyU-mSUOnSs]http://youtu.be/PyU-mSUOnSs[/video]



Omg yes. Just got it on digiload, already watched it 3 times with in the month.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> We've all had those moments. Those "oh shit! That looks amazing!" Moments when watching something animated. Be it Anime or cartoon, sometimes you just have to sit back and marvel at how something so impressive could come to pass. let's share a few of those moments.
> Ive never seen the last unicorn before. A friend of mine recently lent it to me. The animation is stellar, but the opening blew me away! I've been to the cloisters many times(it's one of my favorite museums in NYC) and seen/studied "the hunt of the unicorn" firsthand countless times.
> https://thinkmuseum.wordpress.com/tag/the-hunt-of-the-unicorn-tapestry-series/
> the opening was so faithful to the tapestry and so damn impressive I was taken aback!
> ...



THIS.

Yet another reason to check out _The Last Unicorn_.
There have been many moments where animation has blown my mind. Too many to count, especially in recent years, particularly when revisiting older shows and movies. 

Let's see...

_*Ã©X-Driver: *_
















There have been many anime, car-based and not, with great animation given to their driving sequences. When this mini-series was released, the _Initial D_ anime had already been out for a couple of years with their traditional animation/CGI hybrid, a sign of things to come. _Ã©X-Driver_ is said to be one of the last traditionally animated car-based anime (the movie _Redline_ is too space-y, IMO).
While _Ã©X-Driver_ would eventually bite the bullet and jump into the traditional animation/CGI hybrid bandwagon with their movie, I applaud that the series didn't, as it's one of their redeeming features (the story isn't its strong suit) that makes it stand out... aside from being a car anime.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> OP



The Last Unicorn is one of my favorite movies from childhood. Honestly, i didn't grow up with Rankin/Bass cartoons growing up in Japan. i wasn't introduced to them until the late 90's. i grew up blown away by *Shinsha/TMS* animation which is strikingly similar in quality to *Rankin/Bass*; especially their opening animations to shows like ThunderCats and SilverHawks. Funnily enough, i recognized the quality animation even at an early age from American cartoons like Ducktales as a kid. Disney farmed out a lot of their animation to Shinsha in the late 80's and early 90's. Pretty much every breathtaking cartoon opening in the 90's was done at Shinsha. Nearly everything they've touched, globally and Japanese is fucking GOLD as far as animation goes.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 27, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Ernest and celestine is a really beautiful movie.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PyU-mSUOnSs]http://youtu.be/PyU-mSUOnSs[/video]



OMG I didn't even know this existed and now I have to see this movie it looks adorable.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 27, 2015)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within blew my mind on release... spent several hundred million on the protagonist's hair alone!


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 27, 2015)

As cliche as it sounds, I've always adored the unique-style and fluidity of Ghibli films
Just some of the visuals in Spirited Away never fail to amaze me no matter how often I see them


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 28, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> As cliche as it sounds, I've always adored the unique-style and fluidity of Ghibli films
> *Just some of the visuals in Spirited Away never fail to amaze me no matter how often I see them*



Yes to this... one of the most beautiful animated films I've seen.  Shame Miyazaki has retired.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 28, 2015)

@yell0w_f0x
ill make it a point to check that out!
@electicblue1986
damn, that looks amazing! I'll have to see if I can watch the series!
@plusThirtyone
yeah, both thundercats and silverhawk were amazing.


----------



## BagelRabbit (Jul 28, 2015)

I personally really like the animation style of StÃ©phane Patar and Vincent Aubier.

They started fresh out of college with a very interesting (and IMO _absurdly_ underrated) kids' show called Pic Pic et AndrÃ©. Their hand-drawn animations tended towards extremes and would probably go viral if released today. Sadly, the series enjoyed only a short run before StÃ©phane and Vincent decided to move on.

Here's one of my personal favorites of the surviving Pic Pic et AndrÃ© cartoons:

[video=youtube;ZG-w-tLykfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG-w-tLykfw[/video]

After some time, they advanced to "Panique au Village." This utilized some very primitive stop-motion, constructed with small plastic figurines (the standard 'cowboy,' 'indian,' and 'horse' figurines were the main characters, and were actually named 'Coboy,' 'Indien,' and 'Cheval' [French for Horse].) So, y'know, this wasn't the most sophisticated thing. And yet, somehow, it _worked_.

Here's an episode in which there is a cake, a bear, and an absurd plot which is quite typical of the show. Sadly, I can't embed more than one video here...

Patar and Aubier actually recently (2012-ish) created a wonderful film called "Panique au Village" and based on the above show. I cannot recommend the movie strongly enough. It's zany and absurd and very different, and while it's certainly not mind-blowing animation, it was made by a tiny team of people over five years. I think that's pretty impressive 

-Bagel


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep Avatar was eyegasm.
All the little details. It really looked real.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 30, 2015)

The best ever.


----------



## Byron (Jul 30, 2015)

My god, that was beautiful.


----------



## Ley (Jul 30, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Note: This contains nudity and some sexual content. The animation is amazing though...
> https://vimeo.com/114099080
> 
> Skip to 1:30 however.



I don't know what the hell happened but it was sexy and vaugely threatening.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2015)

Ley said:


> I don't know what the hell happened but it was sexy and vaugely threatening.


An otaku was too obsessed with anime porn and it made him lose his girlfriend. He missed her and tried to break his addiction to porn but he was consumed by porn and failed to break the habit.
I think.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 31, 2015)

@zerig
......
well, my mind is blown.....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Fate/Zero and Fate/Stay night unlimited blade works. the fight scenes are just done so amazing and the way they budget their animation is just perfect. The nickname Unlimited Budget Works is very accurate.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2015)

Aww come ON guys! Show some solidarity!
[video=youtube;-PKNuZovuSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PKNuZovuSw[/video]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 2, 2015)

So I've been watching ufotable's latest anime, god eater. And while watching, I was like... fuck dude. What is animation?! What is effort?! Much wow. 

[video=youtube_share;1nRWcVlNPsc]http://youtu.be/1nRWcVlNPsc[/video]


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 2, 2015)

This is one of my favorite animations on the internet.

[video=youtube_share;0a09juwNaGg]http://youtu.be/0a09juwNaGg[/video]


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 3, 2015)

Byron said:


> It's not hard to see how this was animated, and it's damned impressive.
> 
> It's a pretty cool cartoon too, animation aside.
> 
> [video=youtube;ms2klX-puUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms2klX-puUU[/video]


 Wow, its been awhile since I last watched this. Glad to see someone else still remembers it


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 4, 2015)

i mentioned ernest & celestine earlier but i really forgot to mention this other amazing beautiful movie. The Tale of Princess Kaguya
[video=youtube;tM6hcHp0_kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM6hcHp0_kU[/video]


----------



## Byron (Aug 4, 2015)

I got to see Princess Kaguya in the theater. It was nice.


----------



## Ley (Aug 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;1urscLw2NN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1urscLw2NN0[/video]


What about a Man? I love this animation.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;GrbUKpVVlxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrbUKpVVlxs[/video]

I found the above animation most excellent.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh, and this one is a fave:

[video=youtube;XyXf8npIJvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyXf8npIJvs[/video]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 6, 2015)

I think this list greatly sums the best animations that would blow anyone's mind. 

[video=youtube_share;Box4Clu1-1k]http://youtu.be/Box4Clu1-1k[/video]


----------



## Lisek (Aug 7, 2015)

My personal favorite when it comes to animation is The Thief and the Cobbler, and it is a shame it was never actually finished. There is a cut by Miramax, do NOT watch it, instead try to find a fan-made cut called the Re-cobbled Cut. It is a movie with a fascinating and tragic development that spans 30 years, and the animation in some portions is so good you'd think it is CG, but all of it is hand drawn.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just about all of the _Jonny Quest_ franchise had great animation, but it's the original run that stands out. 






















BTW, this series is now 50+ years young.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah, the original JQ? Man I loved that show! Part of the reason I love venture brothers so damn much!


----------

